# Sat coordinates for NFL preseason games?



## shakadawg (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anybody know where to find the sat coordinates for NFL preseason games? I'm specifically looking for the WKYC feeds of the Browns games.

Any help is appreciated. Cheers.
:goodjob:


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

You could post a message here:
http://rickcaylor.websitetoolbox.com

Also, NFL Network will show all preseason games (in HD), most of them tape-delayed, though...


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

shakadawg said:


> Does anybody know where to find the sat coordinates for NFL preseason games? I'm specifically looking for the WKYC feeds of the Browns games.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Cheers.
> :goodjob:


What do you mean by the "sat coordinates" for NFL games? I would imagine these feeds are blacked out in CA.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

He is talking about FTA (the people with the big dishes).
For example, the Green Bay Packers preseason games are here:
Digital Ku-Band satellite on AMC 1 (103° West), transponder 18 (DL Freq 12060.0V) . 
Doesn't look like the Cleveland Browns info has been posted, however.
http://rickcaylor.websitetoolbox.com/?forum=98796&trail=25


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Gotcha. His post was very vague and unclear.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh, no, it was quite clear to those of us that don't slop at the D* or E* trough. 

A 40 Mbit C-band HD feed is a beautiful thing. :lol:

No offense to anyone...


----------

